# Kiesesol didn't fully dissolve



## MoneyGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm making a Chardonnay. I'm near the end and tranferred the wine from a carboy into my primary, then added the kiesesol and clarifier. 

I stirred the kiesesol well, as directed over three minutes and vigorously. However, when I transferred it back into the carboy (it says to give it another five days), I found undissolved kiesesol in the bottom of the primary. I put the undisolved crystals into the cayboy. Will the kiesesol dissolve completely over the next five days? Should I stirr it over these next five days to aid in the dissolving?


----------



## cpfan (Jul 24, 2010)

MoneyGuy:

Kieselsol is usually a liquid. Are you asking about something else? If not how do you know that the undissolved crystals are kieselsol?

BTW, which Chardopnnay are you making?

Steve


----------



## MoneyGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

It's a Harvest Selection Chardonnay. The kiesesol was in crystal form for sure. I just grabbed the package from the trash and found a tiny piece of crystal in the bag.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 24, 2010)

Was it Super Kleer or Kitosol 40?

Those are liquid - what is the name on the package that you used?


----------



## cpfan (Jul 24, 2010)

MoneyGuy said:


> It's a Harvest Selection Chardonnay. The kiesesol was in crystal form for sure. I just grabbed the package from the trash and found a tiny piece of crystal in the bag.



Sorry MoneyGuy, I have never seen a Harvest Selection kit, and couldn't find a link to it in Yahoo Search.

Steve


----------



## MoneyGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Was it Super Kleer or Kitosol 40?
> 
> Those are liquid - what is the name on the package that you used?



The package doesn't say. It just says Pack D Kiesesol and has some instructions printed below. No types mentioned. I'm going to work on the assumption that it will dissolve over the next couple of days, with some stirring.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 24, 2010)

The only thing i can think of - is if it is something like Super Kleer and the shelf life has expired - when that stuff gets old - it starts getting real think - like caulk almost - maybe it was old and no good when you added it to your wine.


----------



## MoneyGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, what should I do? Should I buy another package?


----------



## rodo (Jul 25, 2010)

Did you also add or yet to add the Chitosan?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

I would rack off of that problem agent and if your wine is not clearing then either just give it more time or get a package of SuperKleer.


----------



## MoneyGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

I've added the clarifier and the wine is actually nice and clear. I'd be comfy bottling is in several days the way it is, but can also get some good kielesol and add it first.


----------

